# Spamassassin Razor2 DCC and Pyzor,integration fails?RESOLVED

## BoBoeBoe

I configured my email system according to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mailfilter-guide.xml

When I test Razor2, Pyzor and DCC from the command line with

```

razor-check -d < sample-spam.txt | grep "known spam"

pyzor -d check < sample-spam.txt

dccproc < sample-spam.txt | grep DCC

```

Then I do get a positive response. So the packages itself are configured correctly.

By the way one should change the server file /home/myusername/.pyzor/servers and replace the exsisting entry with: 82.94.255.100:24441. The default server is down.

However I don't see any entry's in my email headers/spam reports that indicate that razor2, dcc or pyzor is working.

I expect to see entries like:

```

X-Spam-Report:

* 1.0 RAZOR2_CHECK Listed in Razor2 (http://razor.sf.net/)

X-Spam-Pyzor: Reported 0 times.

X-Spam-DCC: EATSERVER: host.domain.com 1166; IP=ok Body=1 Fuz1=1200 Fuz2 =many
```

I assume that the integration with Spamassassin fails. Is this correct and does anyone have a suggestion to correct the problem.

To be complete my /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf contains of coarse the following section:

```

use_razor2              1

use_dcc                 1

use_pyzor               1

```

Last edited by BoBoeBoe on Sat Nov 04, 2006 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shing6326

nano /etc/spamassassin/v310.pre

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2

usermod -s /bin/bash amavis

su - amavis

spamassassin -D < sample-spam.txt

can you see the razor,pyzor,ddc check??

```

X-Spam-Flag: YES

X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.1.3-gr0 (2006-06-01) on gentoo

X-Spam-Level: **************************************************

X-Spam-Status: Yes, score=1006.7 required=6.3 tests=AWL,DCC_CHECK,

        DIGEST_MULTIPLE,GTUBE,NO_RECEIVED,NO_RELAYS,PYZOR_CHECK,

        RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_51_100,RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_E4_51_100,RAZOR2_CHECK

        autolearn=no version=3.1.3-gr0

X-Spam-Report:

        * -0.0 NO_RELAYS Informational: message was not relayed via SMTP

        * 1000 GTUBE BODY: Generic Test for Unsolicited Bulk Email

        *  0.5 RAZOR2_CHECK Listed in Razor2 (http://razor.sf.net/)

        *  1.5 RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_E4_51_100 Razor2 gives engine 4 confidence level

        *      above 50%

        *      [cf: 100]

        *  0.5 RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_51_100 Razor2 gives confidence level above 50%

        *      [cf: 100]

        *  2.8 PYZOR_CHECK Listed in Pyzor (http://pyzor.sf.net/)

        *  1.4 DCC_CHECK Listed in DCC (http://rhyolite.com/anti-spam/dcc/)

        *  0.2 DIGEST_MULTIPLE Message hits more than one network digest check

        * -0.0 NO_RECEIVED Informational: message has no Received headers

        * -0.3 AWL AWL: From: address is in the auto white-list

Subject: [SPAM] Test spam mail (GTUBE)

Message-ID: <GTUBE1.1010101@example.net>

Date: Wed, 23 Jul 2003 23:30:00 +0200

From: Sender <sender@example.net>

To: Recipient <recipient@example.net>

Precedence: junk

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

X-Spam-Prev-Subject: Test spam mail (GTUBE)

```

----------

## BoBoeBoe

V310 is cofigured correctly

This is the response I get:

```

Content analysis details:   (20.9 points, 5.0 required)

 pts rule name              description

---- ---------------------- --------------------------------------------------

 4.2 HELO_DYNAMIC_IPADDR    Relay HELO'd using suspicious hostname (IP addr

                            1)

 3.4 FUZZY_MEDICATION       BODY: Attempt to obfuscate words in spam

 0.2 FUZZY_VLIUM            BODY: Attempt to obfuscate words in spam

 1.7 SARE_SPEC_LEO_MEDS     BODY: obfuscated subject body

 3.5 BAYES_99               BODY: Bayesian spam probability is 99 to 100%

                            [score: 1.0000]

 1.5 RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_E8_51_100 Razor2 gives engine 8 confidence level

                            above 50%

                            [cf: 100]

 0.5 RAZOR2_CHECK           Listed in Razor2 (http://razor.sf.net/)

 0.5 RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_51_100 Razor2 gives confidence level above 50%

                            [cf: 100]

 2.6 REPTO_OVERQUOTE_THEBAT The Bat! doesn't do quoting like this

 2.8 SARE_OBFU_MEDS         found apparent obfuscation of word used in spam
```

So at least razor2 is working, but dcc and pyzor?

[/code]

----------

## BoBoeBoe

Issue resolved! One needs to load the plugins for spamassassin like shing6326 suggested. But more can be activated as described in:

```

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-435084.html

```

But you could also directly edit:

```

/etc/spamassassin/v310.pre

```

and

```

/etc/spamassassin/init.pre

```

The comments in these files explain what plugins can be added and why they exist.

Note: don's forget to change the pyzor server adres as stated above!

----------

